# Eye of Sauron- sort of



## Cwalker935 (Sep 23, 2015)

Some of the segmented pens in the Summer Extravaganza reminded me of the shape of an eye so I started thinking of trying some sort of "eye" pen.  Since I am a little bit of a Lord of the Rings geek, I thought about trying to do an Eye of Sauron blank.  I mixed up some orange PR and some dark blue PR and used them to make a segmented eye shape.  I then added a decal pupil.  It did not turn out as well as I had hoped and I am not sure if I will assemble it into a pen.  Thought I would share my experiment any way.

View attachment 138613


----------



## CREID (Sep 23, 2015)

It looks like the Eye of Sauron.

Curt


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 23, 2015)

CREID said:


> It looks like the Eye of Sauron.
> 
> Curt



I think so too, just not sure it works as a pen.


----------



## Drewboy22 (Sep 23, 2015)

Cwalker935 said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the Eye of Sauron.
> ...



Just find the right geek :glasses-nerdy:

I kinda like it - What kit were you thinking of putting it on?


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 23, 2015)

Don't stare at it.....you will succumb to its power

Edit: Look what happened when you looked at a lathe!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 23, 2015)

Drewboy22 said:


> Cwalker935 said:
> 
> 
> > CREID said:
> ...



This is one is on a Le Roi tube, I was thinking about chrome or gun metal if I assemble it.  My original thought was to do one on a knights armor kit if the blank turned out well.


----------



## Drewboy22 (Sep 23, 2015)

Cwalker935 said:


> Drewboy22 said:
> 
> 
> > Cwalker935 said:
> ...



The Knights armor would kinda play into a theme...  Would look cool


----------



## CREID (Sep 24, 2015)

Cwalker935 said:


> Drewboy22 said:
> 
> 
> > Cwalker935 said:
> ...


 How about one on the PSI Dragon kit.

Curt


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 24, 2015)

I decided to assemble it. Not sure if I will proceed with one on a Knight's armor kit or not.


----------



## DigBaddy72 (Sep 24, 2015)

Maybe some kind of black enamel pen kit for the next one?  Exotic Blanks has a Zeus pen that has Greek pillars.  Either way, cool looking pen!


----------



## Drewboy22 (Sep 24, 2015)

Cwalker935 said:


> I decided to assemble it. Not sure if I will proceed with one on a Knight's armor kit or not.
> 
> View attachment 138630



Beautiful work!  Is that the Le Roi kit?


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 24, 2015)

Drewboy22 said:


> Cwalker935 said:
> 
> 
> > I decided to assemble it. Not sure if I will proceed with one on a Knight's armor kit or not.
> ...


 
Yes Chrome and gunmetal Le Roi V2 from Smitty.


----------



## triw51 (Sep 24, 2015)

Cwalker935 said:


> I decided to assemble it. Not sure if I will proceed with one on a Knight's armor kit or not.
> 
> View attachment 138630


 
This really looks like eye of Sauron kinda scary


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Sep 24, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## iMattDaddy (Oct 14, 2015)

I think that looks great.


----------



## Marko50 (Oct 19, 2015)

Great work Cody! I did a clear cast using the "Skull and Bones" kit from PSI. I just used a decal of "Saurons Eye" and clear casted with Alumilite Clear. I have sold quite a few of these. It's a fun subject to try! Here's a pic of my take on it:


----------

